# Books that you were GLAD when they ended?



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

I started thinking about this when reading and posting in the "Books that make you go Ahh" thread (about books that made you sad when they ended, not because the ending was sad, but because the book was over). What about the opposite? Are there books that you've read that you were glad when they were over? I can think of two like that -- both were well-written and compelling enough that I felt like I _had to_ keep reading, but the reading experience was so "unpleasant" that I was relieved when they were finally over and I didn't have to spend time with the characters anymore.

(Not available on Kindle)
and


----------



## mamy (Feb 28, 2010)

dpinmd said:


> I started thinking about this when reading and posting in the "Books that make you go Ahh" thread (about books that made you sad when they ended, not because the ending was sad, but because the book was over). What about the opposite? Are there books that you've read that you were glad when they were over? I can think of two like that -- both were well-written and compelling enough that I felt like I _had to_ keep reading, but the reading experience was so "unpleasant" that I was relieved when they were finally over and I didn't have to spend time with the characters anymore.
> 
> (Not available on Kindle)
> and


I had the exact same feeling about She's Come Undone. I was ever so glad when I finished it. What a depressing book. I still don't understand all the good reviews about this book. My friends daughter HAD to read it as assigned reading in high school. This is not a book I would want a teenage girl to read.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

This One:



I couldn't wait for this one to be over. Hated the main character. But the writing was good and the story was compelling.

The MC, though. Ugh!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I've always had a bit of mixed feelings about this one, but even though I was ticked at the end, I was still happy that the ordeal was over.











Always wanted to smack Rabbit, honestly.

David Dalglish


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This was definitely an "OMG, I can't stop reading but these are really horrible people..." book.


----------



## Melonhead (Jan 1, 2010)

The Kite Runner.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Lolita. I know he wrote it with the intent that none of the charracters, including the child victim, be sympathic.  And he did a great job.  The writing is great, but thinking about any of the characters makes me want to take a bath.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I felt that way about A Beautiful Place to Die. The setting and story were compelling, but the apartheid laws, racism, and violence were hard to take after a while. It was good to move on.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

For me it is definitely She's Come Undone.

This book was the beginning and the end of a book club several friends and I tried to start back when this was first published. It was certainly the definition of a love-it or hate-it book. It made my stomach hurt when I was reading it, it made me so tense. I have never in my life been so glad when a book came to an end. Half the group had that type of reaction and the other half kept saying how funny they thought it was. Good friends all, we looked across the chasm that separated us and decided maybe a book club wasn't such a great idea after all...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Just finished one, actually:











Characters? Boring.
Plot? Boring.
Writing style? Boring.
Mystery? Not.

You know a book is bad when at 40%, 60%, and even 85% through, you find you're taking longer and longer breaks with little or no interest in going back to the story. I delete very few books from my Kindle when I'm done with them, because I reread almost everything at some point. This one was gone as soon as I read the last word. I only finished it because there was nothing else I felt like reading more at the moment.

Not the worst book I've read by a long shot, but it sure made me glad I got it for free.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

There are some books I love but am glad when they are over.  They keep me up too late.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Melonhead said:


> The Kite Runner.


Me too.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Victor Hugo's _Les Miserables_. Very aptly named!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Melonhead said:


> The Kite Runner.


Wow, the second person on the planet (besides me) who didn't much care for The Kite Runner! I just don't get why everyone thinks this is such a great novel, it was the book that seemed like it was never going to end for me.


----------



## jesscscott (Aug 5, 2009)

...A Million Little Pieces...
...Under The Cut(?)...

I can't even remember the title of the second one...just the _ugh _feeling once I hit the last page.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


>


I have to agree with this one, too. I read it for a book club, and didn't care for it.

Actually, this one, too:



This was another book club read. Couldn't stand it. Not a single aspect of it. I forced myself to finish it because it was a book club book, but I wanted to put it down after the first chapter.


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

LauraB said:


> Lolita. I know he wrote it with the intent that none of the charracters, including the child victim, be sympathic. And he did a great job.


You are so right about this one! I read it back when I still was young enough to think I had to read everything I started, right to the bitter last word. Bleh. Gotta add Catcher in the Rye and Lord of the Flies to this list.

And I know there's a large fan base for the Pendergast books, but I read Cabinet of Curiosities recently, all the way though. I wanted to like it, and it stuck in my head- but not in a particularly good way. Was glad when that one was over.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

_The Corrections_ by uh...Jonathan something. I got through it and promptly forgot about it.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Scott Turow's "Presumed Innocent."  I cured me of believing I needed to finish any book I started.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

"The Last of the Mohicans" by James Fenimore Cooper.  It was required reading for a class that I took in high school.  Didn't think I would ever struggle my way to the end.  I had a horrible time forcing my way through the book.  Writing style seemed painfully stilted and dry for my taste.  I kept waiting to "fall into the rhythm" of the writing but but never reached that point.  I picked the book up again after watching Daniel Day Lewis run across the big screen but even that bit of inspiration could not make me appreciate the book.  If that didn't do it...nothing will  .


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Actually, this one, too:
> 
> 
> 
> This was another book club read. Couldn't stand it. Not a single aspect of it. I forced myself to finish it because it was a book club book, but I wanted to put it down after the first chapter.


OMG! I had to laugh when I saw this. This is one of my all-time fave books. Please never, never pick up my book (b/c I'm thinking you are just NOT a fan of chick lit).  This is true chick lit at its best, and I suspect that as a guy, that may be why it didn't grab you. Still, I'm surprised to see this book show up in this list.

Incidentally, as an author, this is one of those threads you peek in on through squinty eyes and bated breath, hoping that your book doesn't stare back at you. LOL 

-Jenn


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

J.L. Penn said:


> Incidentally, as an author, this is one of those threads you peek in on through squinty eyes and bated breath, hoping that your book doesn't stare back at you. LOL


:lol:

I peeked in here hoping none of my books were mentioned...


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

J.L. Penn said:


> Incidentally, as an author, this is one of those threads you peek in on through squinty eyes and bated breath, hoping that your book doesn't stare back at you. LOL
> 
> -Jenn


Me too, me too! *please don't say mine... please don't say mine...*

LOL

Vicki


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

The author suffers from acute verbal diarrhea. He fancies himself as a politician, psychologist and a scientist (and doesn't seem very good at any of them, from his writing). I got to about 75% and had to give up, so I didn't even see the end, but I was relieved when I stopped.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Thumper said:


> :lol:
> 
> I peeked in here hoping none of my books were mentioned...


Me too


----------



## jesscscott (Aug 5, 2009)

Koi said:


> You are so right about this one! I read it back when I still was young enough to think I had to read everything I started, right to the bitter last word. Bleh. Gotta add Catcher in the Rye and Lord of the Flies to this list.


I didn't really like Catcher in the Rye -- but I loved Lolita and Lord of the Flies, heh!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm confused - are we talking about books we were glad ended because they we hated them... or books we like, but are happy when they end?  Because there's a huge difference! 

I love "Wuthering Heights" and have read it many times.  But it is emotionally exhausting and I'm always glad when it's over.


----------



## Belita (Mar 20, 2010)

I never did finish _Wuthering Heights_. I had to read it in HS and bought the Cliff Notes instead.

I've had many that I've loved, but have been glad to finish because I'd stay up too late reading.

Some books that I've read when I was glad they'd finished because I didn't really like them but finished them anyway are _Anna Karenina_ and the Between the Numbers books by Janet Evanovich.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I hated "The Other Boleyn Girl" and was thrilled when I got done with it.  On other hand, I thought "We Wish to Inform You That Tomorrow We Will be Killed With Our Families" was  a very good book but because of the subject matter, I was glad when I finished it.

I have to agree that finishing "Wicked" was a chore;  Red Mars I liked


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

imallbs said:


> Red Mars I liked


Maybe you can explain what these paragraphs mean:



> Apparently the Tharsis Bulge had initiated the great lava flood covering Alba Patera, and later bulging had then cracked the lava shield; these were the Tantalus canyons. Some of them had cracked over a platinoid-rich mafic igneous intrusion that the miners had named the Merensky Reeflets.





> Up there he found that the mesa was situated in a permanent standing wave in the dust storm, so that there was more sunlight leaking through the dark clouds here than anywhere else he had been, even on the rim of Pavonis.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Victor Hugo's _Les Miserables_. Very aptly named!


I really liked this book. But it is one of those you have to get a good translator or it can be _painful]/i]_


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Bigal-sa said:


> Maybe you can explain what these paragraphs mean:





> Apparently the Tharsis Bulge had initiated the great lava flood covering Alba Patera, and later bulging had then cracked the lava shield; these were the Tantalus canyons. Some of them had cracked over a platinoid-rich mafic igneous intrusion that the miners had named the Merensky Reeflets.


TRANSLATION: There were big canyons.



> Up there he found that the mesa was situated in a permanent standing wave in the dust storm, so that there was more sunlight leaking through the dark clouds here than anywhere else he had been, even on the rim of Pavonis.


TRANSLATION: It was really sunny up there, because it was out of the dust.



I remembered another book I couldn't wait to put down. _Beloved_ by Toni Morrison. I just do not get the praise for this book. It was slow and confusing and I pretty much hated the whole thing.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

DYB said:


> I'm confused - are we talking about books we were glad ended because they we hated them... or books we like, but are happy when they end? Because there's a huge difference!
> 
> I love "Wuthering Heights" and have read it many times. But it is emotionally exhausting and I'm always glad when it's over.


Good question. I posted books that were competently written, but for some reason or another I just didn't like them. I didn't hate them, but I was glad to finish them so I could move on to something else. (Except for Something Borrowed...I REALLY didn't like that one.)


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

dnagirl said:


> I remembered another book I couldn't wait to put down. _Beloved_ by Toni Morrison. I just do not get the praise for this book. It was slow and confusing and I pretty much hated the whole thing.


I had to read that book for a lit class. Toni Morrison is an good writer, but her storytelling left me....ugh. I think her 'insight' into people's character is faulty and overrated.

David Dalglish


----------



## sillyolebear (Apr 27, 2010)

The first book that came to my mind was, Live, eat, pray.  I have no idea how I got through that book but I did and couldn't wait to sell it at a yard sale.


----------



## Virgoddess (May 1, 2010)

Wicked. I never actually finished though and it was the very first book I didn't stick with. My sis loved it, but I just don't get it.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I have the same feelings about Wicked and Red Mars. Actually I can't honestly say Red Mars because I have been unable to finish it.

I have to add Life of Pi and Chocolate Chip Cookie Murder (just write a cookbook! stop trying to put a story around the recipes you feel you HAVE to share with the world)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I would have felt this way about Robert Jordan's "Wheel of Time" series if it had ended around book #6 or so. I quite enjoyed the first few books, but then it just kept on going and going and going until I got to the point where I just wanted to get to the final battle (or whatever) and have it end. But it didn't, so I quit after book 6 or 7, never to find out how it ends (if the replacement author ever does end it?   ).


----------



## Shandril19 (Aug 18, 2009)

Normally Victorian prostitutes would be right up my alley, but I found this book mind-numbingly boring. But I had spent my Christmas money on it, so I was determined to finish it.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Shandril19 said:


> Normally Victorian prostitutes would be right up my alley...


Now there's something that could be fun to quote out of context.

David Dalglish


----------



## Concrete Queen (Oct 19, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I would have felt this way about Robert Jordan's "Wheel of Time" series if it had ended around book #6 or so. I quite enjoyed the first few books, but then it just kept on going and going and going until I got to the point where I just wanted to get to the final battle (or whatever) and have it end. But it didn't, so I quit after book 6 or 7, never to find out how it ends (if the replacement author ever does end it?  ).


I'm so with you. I was enjoying them, and got about halfway through the third book before I gave them up. There was just SO MUCH going on and no end in sight... I would have finished the series if there weren't approximately 2,394 books in it.

The Great Gatsby was one I was relieved when it was over. I finished it on principle, but I just didn't get it. Too deep for me, I guess.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

sillyolebear said:


> The first book that came to my mind was, Live, eat, pray. I have no idea how I got through that book but I did and couldn't wait to sell it at a yard sale.


Do you mean EAT, PRAY, LOVE - couldn't find one called LIVE, EAT, PRAY.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

There are two types of books that I am glad to see come to an end. For me, _Wicked _ was an example of a book that lasted long after my interest in it ran out. I finished it, because I actually liked the idea behind it, and I enjoyed the first part of the book. Sadly, it never got any better for me. On the other hand, I loved the book _Snow Flower and the Secret Fan_. The characters really came to life for me and I became totally caught up in their lives. The story held my interest from the first to the last page. Still, I was glad when the book ended, because it bothered me to see how much these people suffered. Perhaps because of the way these characters became real to me, I actually felt a sense of relief when their trials came to an end. Many books about people enduring the suffering caused by war or oppression strike me the same way.


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

Well, I liked Wicked, hated The Corrections and hated Moby Dick. Now I refuse to continue to read anything that I don't like. That includes book club books.


----------



## newportwa (Jul 18, 2009)

I could not stand "The Help".  I know I am in a minority but I could never figure out what people loved about that book.  I second "Eat, Pray, and Love.  I was so tired of her whining.

Karen


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow.   You guys hated a lot of my faves!!


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

But to answer the original question  I recently was unable to finish



I should have liked it. I love really good historical fiction, and there wasn't anything glaringly bad about the writing. This history was fairly accurate. I just SLOGGED through it. Too bad, too, b/c the author has a number of books and I was looking forward to having lots of long books to read. But no.


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT (Feb 3, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


>


Me too! I kept reading it and think, "huh? What just happened?" I got to the end and I am still not sure what took place.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

See, I LOVED _Wicked _ (and everything else he wrote)!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I was so glad to finish Pillars of the Earth. I really don't enjoy much historical fiction, but the book got such good reviews, and I had a long beach weekend, so I decided to read it. It did keep me turning pages, but mostly because there was nothing else to do other than nap.


----------



## joanne29 (Jun 30, 2009)

I think this thread proves we are all different, and I hated and loathed reading Lark and Termite, but everyone else loved it.


----------



## sillyolebear (Apr 27, 2010)

TC Beacham.. yes that is it    for some reason I  have a mental block on that title.  Sorry


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> I was so glad to finish Pillars of the Earth. I really don't enjoy much historical fiction, but the book got such good reviews, and I had a long beach weekend, so I decided to read it. It did keep me turning pages, but mostly because there was nothing else to do other than nap.


I couldn't finish Pillars of the Earth. It was mind-numbingly boring.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

The Grapes of Wrath AND Gone With The Wind 
I read these both when I was much, much younger. Back when I read from cover to cover. Now if a book is a stinker or makes me too uncomfortable, I go on to something else.


----------



## Ben Lacy (Apr 20, 2010)

Wicked.  I raced through it just to get to the part where Dorothy finally comes around to kill her and end this painful revisioning of a beloved novel.

I heard the musical was good, but I just couldn't stand this book.


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> I couldn't finish Pillars of the Earth. It was mind-numbingly boring.


If you couldn't do Pillars of the Earth, don't try World without End (same author, same gendre) - that's even more boring


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I couldn't finish Pillars of the Earth. It was mind-numbingly boring.


I thought the author's introduction was better than the actual text, and the intro wasn't all that great. (I quit after the first couple chapters.)


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

The Lovely Bones.  That book gave me nightmares but I couldn't not finish it.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Just recently finished Wounded Hero, one of the freebies from a couple of weeks ago. I wanted to see how the story ended but I couldn't stand her writing style. Especially conversations. 

Melissa


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I couldn't finish Pillars of the Earth. It was mind-numbingly boring.


Wow -- REALLY I loved it, and the sequel. I was so sad when they were over I wrote to Ken Follett (I have NO interest in his other books, which are thriller-type things) and BEGGED him to write more like _Pillars _ and _World_!


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

I completely agree about this one - I just wanted the misery to be over.











When I finished it I felt like I'd been punched in the gut!


----------



## Merlilu (Feb 23, 2010)

For some reason Wolf Hall is one that I'm not able to finish.  It won the Booker prize (I believe) and I love historical fiction.....couldn't get through it tho. I may try to finish it later....but again, life is short and there are many books!!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

LauraB said:


> I really liked [Les Mis]. But it is one of those you have to get a good translator or it can be _painful_


Uggh, I had to read this in high school (in French) and I haaated it, but that was most likely because each sentence was difficult to get through and I had to constantly consult a dictionary to figure out what was going on. Definitely glad to get through that one. I honestly think I liked the story, but trying to read it in French was way too difficult.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

pawsplus said:


> Wow -- REALLY I loved it, and the sequel. I was so sad when they were over I wrote to Ken Follett (I have NO interest in his other books, which are thriller-type things) and BEGGED him to write more like _Pillars _ and _World_!


Really. I've tried both reading and listening and have made it probably halfway through both times. I just couldn't connect with the characters at all.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

J.L. Penn said:


> OMG! I had to laugh when I saw this. This is one of my all-time fave books. Please never, never pick up my book (b/c I'm thinking you are just NOT a fan of chick lit).  This is true chick lit at its best, and I suspect that as a guy, that may be why it didn't grab you. Still, I'm surprised to see this book show up in this list.
> 
> Incidentally, as an author, this is one of those threads you peek in on through squinty eyes and bated breath, hoping that your book doesn't stare back at you. LOL
> 
> -Jenn


No, definitely not for me. I couldn't stand it from the very beginning. The MC started the book talking about how worthless and unfulfilled she felt because she didn't have a husband at age 30. She's a lawyer in NYC, and she's pining for a husband. I just didn't get it. I wanted her to grow a spine.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

David McAfee said:


> No, definitely not for me. I couldn't stand it from the very beginning. The MC started the book talking about how worthless and unfulfilled she felt because she didn't have a husband at age 30. She's a lawyer in NYC, and she's pining for a husband. I just didn't get it. I wanted her to grow a spine.


I admit I haven't read this thread closely. . . .but I gotta say, that would annoy me too. . . . .

(not a fan of chick-lit, either. . . . . . . )


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

As unpopular as it makes me, I just wanted Twilight to end.  I read all four books because everyone kept telling me how great they were.  Yeah, 4 books later and I can't get that part of my life back.  Ugh.

Also, I finished Cape Refuge a while back.  About half way thru I just wanted it to end.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I got through "Red Mars," but couldn't pick up the other two, even though I bought all three at the same time. I felt guilty, but I guess I'm not the only one.

I couldn't finish "Wicked." I don't mind a not-for-kids take on Oz, but it was dense and dry.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Merlilu said:


> For some reason Wolf Hall is one that I'm not able to finish. It won the Booker prize (I believe) and I love historical fiction.....couldn't get through it tho. I may try to finish it later....but again, life is short and there are many books!!


I just barely finished Wolf Hall . What annoyed me is it seemed like the exact same things kept happening, to the same or different people through the whole book. It got boring.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

I tend to avoid the "classics".  I hated Animal Farm when I read it in High School.  I recently read Wind in the Willows because I see it referenced in a lot of books i read and hated it.  Toad was such a horrible person that I really wanted him to die.  Which is probably bad for a kid's book *G*  I read Dracula a while back and it was a interesting read, but I'm still a little undecided on if it was a good read.

There's a few others I think I want to read (And some I've downloaded) but I'm a little leery of them because I always seem to be unimpressed.


----------



## KellyO1026 (May 9, 2010)

Their were only one  book that I was suprised that some of you didn't like.  The Forest of Hands and Teeth I loved this book.  The sequal was just as good if not better,  and I can't wait for the third on to come out.  I agree its a little out there but thats what I liked about it.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Gone with the wind.  I wanted to smack Scarlet silly most of the time with all her whining one of the first K books I read and I was beyond ready to see it end


----------



## Tracey (Mar 18, 2010)

I agree with Here Be Dragons. I got this when it first came out in DTB (pre Kindle for me) and couldn't get past the first couple of chapters, same with The Hobbit and Wuthering Heights.

The Other Boelyn Girl - loved this book as I love most of her books. I couldn't put it down, but I love anything Henry VIII, I think I must have been in his court or something in another life I am that obsessed with him and his wives lol.

Another one that wasn't mentioned here was Sylvia by Bryce Courtney. I nearly got to the end, but it was so painful that I just couldn't finish those last 50 or so pages.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh man, I just remembered a book from waaay back. I was on a school trip to another city for a week, so I bought a new book to keep me occupied. The back sounded interesting enough, but I ended up hating it because it was very very slow. The only part I remember is some kid running around naked in a lightning storm (the scene was absolutely bewildering enough to stick with me). However, it was the only thing I brought to read, so I suffered through it. The book was Fortress in the Eye of Time by C.J. Cherryh.


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> No, definitely not for me. I couldn't stand it from the very beginning. The MC started the book talking about how worthless and unfulfilled she felt because she didn't have a husband at age 30. She's a lawyer in NYC, and she's pining for a husband. I just didn't get it. I wanted her to grow a spine.


Perhaps grow a ... well, you can probably guess.  That's women. Well, not ALL women of course but definitely a sentiment that rings true for A LOT of women. Hence the book being made into a movie.

-Jenn


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I've not read the book your discussing.  The description of the book is "a soap opera" type story. What does one expect when they pick up a book with that description?


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

J.L. Penn said:


> Perhaps grow a ... well, you can probably guess.  That's women. Well, not ALL women of course but definitely a sentiment that rings true for A LOT of women. Hence the book being made into a movie.
> 
> -Jenn


Grow a...begonia? Anyway, that's my guess.  Yeah, the book just wasn't for me. No appeal. I know it was a huge hit among women, but not my taste at all. I couldn't find a single character in the book that I even liked except for her friend in England, and he was just a small part of the book. I couldn't stand the guy she was all hopped up over. I mean, he cheats on his fiance with her best friend. What kind of "good" man does that? (For those who haven't read it: no, that's not a spoiler. It's on the back cover copy of the book.) He and the MC both battled with my instant dislike throughout the whole book based on that single act of infidelity, and imo they never redeemed themselves enough to make me root for them. Just my opinion.

LauraB - One of the ladies in my book club picked it. I never would have picked it up on my own.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

@David, oh, ok.  That makes sense.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

LauraB said:


> @David, oh, ok. That makes sense.


There's a first time for everything.


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> I mean, he cheats on his fiance with her best friend. What kind of "good" man does that? (For those who haven't read it: no, that's not a spoiler. It's on the back cover copy of the book.) He and the MC both battled with my instant dislike throughout the whole book based on that single act of infidelity, and imo they never redeemed themselves enough to make me root for them. Just my opinion.


And that makes _you_ a good guy (refreshing actually)!  But that's the irony of the book really. Everyone hates a cheater and yet ....

-Jenn


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

J.L. Penn said:


> *And that makes you a good guy (refreshing actually)!  * But that's the irony of the book really. Everyone hates a cheater and yet ....
> 
> -Jenn


Thanks.  No way I could cheat on my wife. I just don't have the heart to do that to her. My ex-wife strayed...often, actually...I could never do that to someone else. That's part of the reason I disliked this book so much, I just couldn't generate any sympathy for Dex and...um...was her name Rachel? Crap! I can't remember. I remember Darcy and Dex, but that's it.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

pawsplus said:


> Wow -- REALLY I loved it, and the sequel. I was so sad when they were over I wrote to Ken Follett (I have NO interest in his other books, which are thriller-type things) and BEGGED him to write more like _Pillars _ and _World_!


It really is amazing how different tastes can be. Those two Follett books are near the top of my all-timer list.

Even more amazing is that somebody a few posts above read one of them in a single weekend (and didn't like it).


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Jude the Obscure. Well-written, and therefore quite powerful, but such an awful, dragged-me-into-the-depths story. Sadness, even sad endings, can be beautiful, but I found the sadness in this story ugly and depressing.

Hardy's books got bleaker and bleaker as the years went by. I'm rather glad he stopped writing novels after the outcry over this one.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I was pretty glad when _The Grove_ by John Rector ended. It was just really disturbing.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I was pretty glad when _The Grove_ by John Rector ended. It was just really disturbing.


it certainly was IA


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> My ex-wife strayed...often, actually...I could never do that to someone else. That's part of the reason I disliked this book so much, I just couldn't generate any sympathy for Dex and...um...was her name Rachel? Crap! I can't remember. I remember Darcy and Dex, but that's it.


Now that stinks. It also sheds some light on your strong feelings toward the characters. I do still think that it's partially a guy/girl thing - they don't call it chick lit for nothin'.  And yes, her name was Rachel.

-Jenn


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Grow a...begonia? Anyway, that's my guess.  Yeah, the book just wasn't for me. No appeal. I know it was a huge hit among women, but not my taste at all. I couldn't find a single character in the book that I even liked except for her friend in England, and he was just a small part of the book. I couldn't stand the guy she was all hopped up over. I mean, he cheats on his fiance with her best friend. What kind of "good" man does that? (For those who haven't read it: no, that's not a spoiler. It's on the back cover copy of the book.) He and the MC both battled with my instant dislike throughout the whole book based on that single act of infidelity, and imo they never redeemed themselves enough to make me root for them. Just my opinion.


I don't like characters that cheat either... gives me a bad taste in my mouth. I didn't even like it when the characters on You've Got Mail were emailing each other while involved with other people. Whaaaaaa? I'd feel cheated on if I found out my husband was emailing a girl behind my back.

Could just be me though. 

Vicki


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

J.L. Penn said:


> Now that stinks. It also sheds some light on your strong feelings toward the characters. I do still think that it's partially a guy/girl thing - *they don't call it chick lit for nothin'.*  And yes, her name was Rachel.
> 
> -Jenn


True enough.  Not my demographic.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Victorine said:


> I don't like characters that cheat either... gives me a bad taste in my mouth. I didn't even like it when the characters on You've Got Mail were emailing each other while involved with other people. Whaaaaaa? * I'd feel cheated on if I found out my husband was emailing a girl behind my back.*
> 
> Could just be me though.
> 
> Vicki


I don't think that's just you. Although it would depend on what the emails said. Are they chatting about work and an upcoiming conference? I would be OK. Now if my wife was e-sexing I made that term up) some guy, then I'd have an issue with it, too.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

It is called sexting I believe, either that or cybering if it is within a chat screen of some sort. Having that done to you is no fun, and the feeling of being cheated on is pretty much the same.

David Dalglish


----------



## Laura Stamps (May 15, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> It is called sexting I believe, either that or cybering if it is within a chat screen of some sort. Having that done to you is no fun, and the feeling of being cheated on is pretty much the same.
> 
> David Dalglish


Actually, guys, the correct term is "cyber-sex." Being a SexWitch, I would know. Being a cyber-sex junkie, I would realllllly know. *sex-obsessed grin* My husband knows I do it and thinks it's a good thing. My libido runs circles around his, so he's happy my cyber-sexing takes the edge off so I don't kill him with sex. See? There is a silver lining to cyber-sex. Who knew? *falls over laughing*

Okay, back to books. If I don't like a book I don't waste my time finishing it. The books I usually don't finish are those with an a**hole Alpha as the hero. I have enough of those men in my life without having to read about clueless cavemen in my fun-reading time.

But your question made me remember a first along the same lines. I was reading a book that was really good up to the middle. Then it kinda came to a climax and was totally meh after that. I don't like suspense and bad guys and killers. But for the first time in my reading life I hoped the bad guy would finally attack just to get some action going. Terrible, I know. I'm not gonna mention the book cause the author is a fierce ex-lawyer Alpha, and she slams me anytime I say something negative about her books or her author buds' books. I just joined this board so I don't know if she's here. Thus, I will be the happy Beta that I am and play it safe. lmao!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

<cough> Maybe TMI, Laura. . . . . .

Also, a reminder to everyone: this is a family friendly forum so. . . . . . .just keep that in mind, o.k. 

Thanks!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> It is called sexting I believe, either that or cybering if it is within a chat screen of some sort. Having that done to you is no fun, and the feeling of being cheated on is pretty much the same.
> 
> David Dalglish


I thought "sexting" was when people took naked pics of themselves with their cell phones and sent them to their BF/GF...

I said "e-sexing" because I was referring to emails.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> <cough> Maybe TMI, Laura. . . . . .
> 
> Also, a reminder to everyone: this is a family friendly forum so. . . . . . .just keep that in mind, o.k.
> 
> Thanks!


  Me 

Edited:
Oh, sorry, never mind, I just went to the last post and didn't read the whole thread since my last post. My bad.


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh yes I agree about Jude the Obscure! I haven't read any Hardy since that book - there's a scene in that book that will forever haunt me.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

chipotle said:


> Oh yes I agree about Jude the Obscure! I haven't read any Hardy since that book - there's a scene in that book that will forever haunt me.


I'm fairly sure I know the one you mean. _shudders_


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

*This Charming Man* by Marian Keyes

4 main characters, and I disliked 3 of them. I kept reading because a) I really wanted to know the secret and b) I had nothing else to read at the time. it was a very strange book.


----------



## mackmom (May 22, 2009)

Anna Karenina. I was determined to finish it but did consider killing myself before I got to the end to put myself out of my misery.


----------



## SerenityFL (Jun 15, 2009)

Interesting.  I think I'll use all your "I hated it" lists when looking for new books.

I loved!!!! Anna Karenina, Grapes of Wrath, Wind in the Willows, Animal Farm, Lord of the Flies, The Help, Catcher in the Rye, Wheel of Time series...I'm shocked!    I loved them so much that I am working on adding them all to my Kindle library.  I understand we all have different tastes, I'm just floored that one could love it so much and someone else couldn't wait to finish it.  

I also really enjoyed, "The Grove".  Whew, that was a crazy ride!

I read "Wicked" when I was younger and actually enjoyed it.  I think if I read it now it might not be as interesting, however.

I do have a book that I absolutely despised and was joyful when it was over but it is by an indie author that I THINK comes here sometimes so I'm not going to mention it because I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings.  (Thus far, it is not a book by any author that has already commented on this thread...don't worry.)  However, a number of others really liked it.  

Hmm.  Maybe I'm weird.


----------



## lorezskyline (Apr 19, 2010)

I was glad the Wasp Factory by Ian Banks finished good book but the main character was so unpleasant and to spend so much time with them was uncomfortable.  One of the few books that has really creeped me out.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> I loved!!!! Anna Karenina, Grapes of Wrath, Wind in the Willows, Animal Farm, Lord of the Flies, The Help, Catcher in the Rye, Wheel of Time series...I'm shocked!  I loved them so much that I am working on adding them all to my Kindle library. I understand we all have different tastes, I'm just floored that one could love it so much and someone else couldn't wait to finish it.
> 
> I also really enjoyed, "The Grove". Whew, that was a crazy ride!
> 
> ...


Whew, I'm in the clear.

I have only read Animal Farm of all those books, but I enjoyed it. I've wanted to read several of those others (Lord of the Flies and Anna Karenina in particular), and for whatever reason I've had a hankering for older classics. I just started reading Frankenstein (about 15% in). I'm finding the higher diction and older style thoroughly addicting. I read too many books that try to fly at a jetliner's pace (including my own) that it is sort of nice to settle down and let a master guide me along.

Guess I'll add another "glad when over" books to this list. I read Mists of Avalon, and while many parts were thoroughly enjoyable, I felt exhausted by the time I reached the end. Marion Zimmer Bradley sort of ran out of steam by the end, and the conclusion was hardly satisfying.

David Dalglish


----------



## jonconnington (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm (trying) to get through Paradise Lost. Interesting read, but the language is a bit difficult...English sure has changed a lot on the last four hundred eyars....


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

These were mentioned by others on here I'm sure. But here is my Ick List:

Wicked
Grapes of Wrath
The Fourth Hand - John Irving
Hannibal
Booth's Sister - actually didn't finish it - what the heck was that book?!
Drowning Ruth - Depressing, depressing and extra depressing

Jenna


----------



## Tracey (Mar 18, 2010)

> Guess I'll add another "glad when over" books to this list. I read Mists of Avalon, and while many parts were thoroughly enjoyable, I felt exhausted by the time I reached the end. Marion Zimmer Bradley sort of ran out of steam by the end, and the conclusion was hardly satisfying.


Just goes to show how diverse everyone's tastes are because Mists of Avalon is one of my all time favourite books. However Lady of Avalon I couldn't get into for one reason or another, might have to give it another go.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Tracey said:


> Just goes to show how diverse everyone's tastes are because Mists of Avalon is one of my all time favourite books. However Lady of Avalon I couldn't get into for one reason or another, might have to give it another go.


Hey now, I just said I was glad it was over and I felt exhausted by the end. I still thoroughly enjoyed that book. Was what, 800 pages? I devoured it in like four days. And even if I wasn't happy with the final 100 pages, that still left me a good massive chunk in the beginning that was phenomenal.

David Dalglish


----------



## Tracey (Mar 18, 2010)

> Hey now, I just said I was glad it was over and I felt exhausted by the end. I still thoroughly enjoyed that book. Was what, 800 pages? I devoured it in like four days. And even if I wasn't happy with the final 100 pages, that still left me a good massive chunk in the beginning that was phenomenal.


Yeah it is fairly long. I did read it when I was at school, and gave my copy to someone to read and never got it back (don't you hate that). I might have to read it again though I think. It is funny because I relate everything Arthur/Lancelot/Gwen/Morganna back to this book and when it doesn't correlate I get very mad 

But seriously Lady of Avalon is a hard read (well I thought it was), so don't try that one


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

I was forced to read "Catcher in the Rye" when I was 13 for a Lit. Class in Jr. High. And boy was I glad it was over. I just couldn't relate with the character, and really didn't care about him. I would have rather been reading "Clan of the Cave Bear" in class. But I guess, 13 year olds weren't suppose to read that back in the early 80s.

"Catcher in the Rye" has been the book that I've been the most disappointed with in life. Proves that not every classic pleases everyone.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

OMG I third Hannibal.  It had to be the worst written, professional book I've ever read.  Awful, awful thing.


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

There aren't a lot of bad books where I actually reached the end because I learned long ago that there were more great books than I'd be able tor ead in a lifetime. But still, curioisty draws me to see what people like in a particular series or story, even though it's not something I'd usually read. So Janet Evanovich got a try--it was like eating a small bag of potato chips to me. Crunchy, salty, empty calories.

Scott


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I was relieved when Cormac McCarthy's The Road ended.  Now, I am a big fan of Cormac McCarthy, and I actually really loved The Road, but it was such a dark and depressing book that I did breathe a sigh of relief when I finished it.


----------



## jonconnington (Mar 20, 2010)

To be honest, one book that I wasn't able to get through was the latest installment of the Wheel of Time, the one Brian Sanderson wrote based on Robert Jordan's notes. The writing was pretty much the same, but the fact that they were stretching out the final for another three volume just killed the experience for me...


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

jonconnington said:


> To be honest, one book that I wasn't able to get through was the latest installment of the Wheel of Time, the one Brian Sanderson wrote based on Robert Jordan's notes. The writing was pretty much the same, but the fact that they were stretching out the final for another three volume just killed the experience for me...


Brandon Sanderson. 

(He used to hang out with my brother when we were kids.)

Vicki


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

jonconnington said:


> To be honest, one book that I wasn't able to get through was the latest installment of the Wheel of Time, the one Brian Sanderson wrote based on Robert Jordan's notes. The writing was pretty much the same, but the fact that they were stretching out the final for another three volume just killed the experience for me...


I haven't started it yet, but I love his Mistborn series. And from what I understand, he really didn't want to stretch it out but the amount of notes and stuff that Jordan had started... If the choices were wait even more years for a 8000 page novel or split it into 3 chuncks over time. I'll take the chunks. Although, honestly, this is one series that I'll be glad when its over. I don't even care about Rand anymore but there is a handful of characters that I want to see what happens to.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

hsuthard said:


> I was so glad to finish Pillars of the Earth. I really don't enjoy much historical fiction, but the book got such good reviews, and I had a long beach weekend, so I decided to read it. It did keep me turning pages, but mostly because there was nothing else to do other than nap.


Wow! You're the only other person on earth (besides me) that I've heard say this! I was so sick of Mr. Villain doing everything he could over and over to get in the way of the good guys and found myself wanting to tell him to get a life already. Come on, Buddy--people here just want to build a cathedral and have sobbing sex under waterfalls.


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

Victorine said:


> I don't like characters that cheat either... gives me a bad taste in my mouth. I didn't even like it when the characters on You've Got Mail were emailing each other while involved with other people. Whaaaaaa? I'd feel cheated on if I found out my husband was emailing a girl behind my back.
> 
> Could just be me though.
> 
> Vicki


If you ever read _Reunion_, I'd LOVE to know what you think of it. I won't tell you why but definitely do let me know if you ever read it.

I find that written properly and well enough, fiction can get away with more than real life ever could. I mean, who isn't opposed to cheating, right? Yet, rules do get bent in fiction. I adored _You've Got Mail _ and my emotions ran exactly where the writers wanted them to. But then, I'm a total sucker for good romantic comedies/chick lit.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

J.L. Penn said:


> If you ever read _Reunion_, I'd LOVE to know what you think of it. I won't tell you why but definitely do let me know if you ever read it.
> 
> I find that written properly and well enough, fiction can get away with more than real life ever could. I mean, who isn't opposed to cheating, right? Yet, rules do get bent in fiction. I adored _You've Got Mail _ and my emotions ran exactly where the writers wanted them to. But then, I'm a total sucker for good romantic comedies/chick lit.


I know what you're saying. Cheating in fiction still irks me, but I can see your point of view. I would love to read Reunion. I shy away from Chick Lit a little because usually there are bedroom scenes, and I'm just not a graphic sex kind of gal. If you say your book is PG, you've got a sale. I'll buy, read and review it. 

Vicki


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

LOL!  My book's not graphic.  There is certainly what I would call "mature themes" insofar as the main question of the book is will she or won't she cheat, but I don't use foul language in my writing and it's definitely not porn.   But I'm not trying to talk you into reading it - I'm just saying that if it interests you and you ever do read it, I'll be interested to hear your take.  I know what other readers have said to me (readers who have similar views to yours on the subject of cheating) but I won't say b/c I don't want to taint opinions or give anything away.  You've gotta like light, easy reading to enjoy my book.  The worst thing for me is having someone who typically reads books like Schindler's List or biographies picking up my book b/c there is very little chance they'll enjoy my book - it's not intended to be heavy or prophetic ... just fun and hopefully a page turner. 

-Jenn


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

J.L. Penn said:


> LOL! My book's not graphic. There is certainly what I would call "mature themes" insofar as the main question of the book is will she or won't she cheat, but I don't use foul language in my writing and it's definitely not porn.  But I'm not trying to talk you into reading it - I'm just saying that if it interests you and you ever do read it, I'll be interested to hear your take. I know what other readers have said to me (readers who have similar views to yours on the subject of cheating) but I won't say b/c I don't want to taint opinions or give anything away. You've gotta like light, easy reading to enjoy my book. The worst thing for me is having someone who typically reads books like Schindler's List or biographies picking up my book b/c there is very little chance they'll enjoy my book - it's not intended to be heavy or prophetic ... just fun and hopefully a page turner.
> 
> -Jenn


Sold!  I love light reading. Mine's kind of a 'light reading' book too. I'll let you know what I thought of it as soon as I'm done. I love books that are fun, page turners. 

Vicki


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Atlas Shrugged and the Tommyknockers.  I read Atlas when my friends were reading it, plotwise I wanted to know the what, but I was beyond tearing my hair out at the ramblingness and awfulness of how it got there.  I'm still irked at Stephen King for existing, after reading the Tommyknockers.  I mean come on.  Woman on her period digs up spaceship in her backyard and there is a battery shortage, and the coke machine is evil.  He plain flipped his lid, it didn't even scare me, just made me wish I'd never heard of the author, made me promise never to buy another darn book just because of the author, but by golly I had to get my money's worth and slog through it.


----------



## Capri142 (Sep 25, 2009)

A friend and and I were discussing bad/mediocre books and he had a good analogy; A poorly written book is much like a bad wine, still drinkable so you keep sipping it somehow hoping it will taste better. Till you finally put it down and leave the glass half full.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

'Gravity's Rainbow' by Pynchon.  I never would have finished it had not my cousin sent it to me and told me he'd love to discuss it after I'd read it.  6 months it took me.  It became an ordeal to even look at my desk and see it sitting there.  I get the shudders even thinking of it.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

The Grapes of Wrath
The Lord of the Rings
and definitely Tommyknockers (what was that?)


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Breaking Dawn.  I'd read the other three so I was determined to power through the last one.  

Dawn


----------



## HeatherWardell (Apr 14, 2010)

Funny how different people are, isn't it? I write chick lit-type books and HATED Something Borrowed. "Something stolen", more like. I liked the writing style but the subject matter and the characters infuriated me. 

Heather



J.L. Penn said:


> OMG! I had to laugh when I saw this. This is one of my all-time fave books. Please never, never pick up my book (b/c I'm thinking you are just NOT a fan of chick lit).  This is true chick lit at its best, and I suspect that as a guy, that may be why it didn't grab you. Still, I'm surprised to see this book show up in this list.
> 
> Incidentally, as an author, this is one of those threads you peek in on through squinty eyes and bated breath, hoping that your book doesn't stare back at you. LOL
> 
> -Jenn


----------



## Jill1989 (Feb 4, 2010)

The English Patient

Hated the book, hated the movie


----------



## Beth O (Jul 9, 2010)

HeatherWardell said:


> Funny how different people are, isn't it? I write chick lit-type books and HATED Something Borrowed. "Something stolen", more like. I liked the writing style but the subject matter and the characters infuriated me.
> 
> Heather


I too am surprised by this. "Something Borrowed" and its sequel "Something Blue" are two of my all time favorite chick lit books.

But I absolutely despised "Edgar Sawtelle." Seriously thought it was one of the most boring books I've ever read. It was so highly touted I kept thinking it just has to get better, and for maybe about 100 pages in the second half it did. But the book was over 600 pages! I could not wait to finish the damn thing and get it out of my house. (Unfortunately the person who borrowed it from me gave it back. Ended up giving it to my inlaws. They haven't sent it back yet, but I live in fear of the day that book returns


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Jill1989 said:


> The English Patient
> 
> Hated the book, hated the movie


That's funny because both the novel and the movie are among my favorites of all time!

And as far as "Hannibal" - I didn't hate it. I think it's quite trashy next to "Red Dragon" and "The Silence of the Lambs," but very suspenseful and scary/creepy. The ending was ludicrous. I don't know what Thomas Harris was on when he wrote it, but he should join a group to help him quit it.


----------



## romac (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't know if it counts or not, but the only books I've read that I didn't like and had to finish were in school, and the two that stick out the most in my mind are:

To Kill A Mockingbird
Lord of the Flies

I know everyone loves TKAM, but I really, *really* hated that book.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

If we're going with high school reads I'd have to add Ethan Frome... I hated so much about this book, from the dreary old setting to his ridiculous suicide attempt (spoiler:  on a sled!?!?!?!?!) 

Dawn


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> If we're going with high school reads I'd have to add Ethan Frome... I hated so much about this book, from the dreary old setting to his ridiculous suicide attempt (spoiler: on a sled!?!?!?!?!)
> 
> Dawn


Isn't it, like, 95 pages long? I love Wharton, though I've only read "Ethan Frome" once. Frome was being creative. Trying to crash into a tree can be very effective. (See "Sonny Bono." One of the Kennedys did it, too; I forget which one, there's too many.)


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

DYB said:


> Isn't it, like, 95 pages long? I love Wharton, though I've only read "Ethan Frome" once. Frome was being creative. Trying to crash into a tree can be very effective. (See "Sonny Bono." One of the Kennedys did it, too; I forget which one, there's too many.)


Is it? Well, admittedly high school was over twenty years ago for me so I don't fully remember. Yes, I realize you can run into a tree and die, but there's a reason why those are called "freak" accidents... because they're not really the sure thing that a bullet to the head tends to be. Something I wished Ethan had looked into.

Dawn


----------



## Melonhead (Jan 1, 2010)

Just yesterday I finished Undead and Unfinished (MaryJanice Davidson) and I genuinely wished I hadn't started or finished it. It is part of the Betsy Taylor vampire queen series.

Awful. Just awful. The main character, who had shown some growth in previous books, just went back to being a brat. The plot went slowly for the first half and even though we finally got some background on some of the other characters, the epilogue made me throw the whole thing down in disgust. Good thing it was a DTB from the library and I hadn't wasted personal $$ on it. 

Judging from the other reviews of this on Amazon, the author may have shot herself in the foot with this one, since many of us won't bother to read the last one or two in this series.


----------



## Maker (Jun 22, 2010)

Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. For me, the story ended about 30 pages before the actual last page. I don't get this Stieg Larsson madness at all.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Man, it HAS to be this one:


----------

